
Simulating the World (In Emoji) - DanielStraight
http://ncase.me/simulating/
======
mchahn
> Note: It looks like your browser doesn't support emoji,

Excuse my ignorance, but aren't emoji just characters in Unicode or SVG? Why
would my latest chrome browser not support whatever it is?

